

Can money motivate children to learn? - sturgent
http://yuthink.blogspot.com/p/new-book.html
Interesting - my mom should have given me money instead of spankings... The author of a new book beleives that "money" can motivate children to learn. Don't get me wrong I agree money is a big motivator - but to learn?
======
Doudowa
Personally, I hate the fact that parents interfere a lot in their children
life. And I think that parents role is limited to teach their kids the right
and the wrong, not to spur and help them a lot in their studies. Because, when
parents are too careful for their children career, that's mean that they are
afraid if their children doesn't succeed, they won't enjoy a better life
conditions, they will get tired... Gradually, children will be scared of the
destiny and this is not good. It's not good to begin a life with a scared
personality!

